#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Heb jij een goed idee!!!

## izemouren

Goedenavond 
zelfstandige ondernemer uit midden nl 
Zoekt mensen die een goed idee of plan hebben of iets willen opstarten 
maar t financieel niet waar kunnen maken
ik ben bereid je erin te helpen of eventueel als compagnon

ben je serieus en heb je iets waar een goed boterham inziet maar t alleen niet waar kan maken
pm me en wie weet werken we snel samen

fijne avond

----------


## Uber

Salaam,

Kan je contact met mij opnemen. 
Ik heb een aantal ideen , 

Tot snel

----------


## verplicht!!

Salam 3alaikom,

ik heb goede ideen.
pm me als je nog opzoek bent.

----------


## Karoui

Salam .. Im interested and have good plan .

----------


## mchahb1970

Salamo aleikom

Kan je contact met mij opnemen?
Ik heb wel idee woon in rotterdam.

groetjes mohamed

----------


## Nora92

Veel succes!

----------


## Youssef_rbati

Salamo alaykom,

Ik werk als zelfstandige ondernemer in facilitaire branche.
Ik heb een heel goei idee.
Zelfs mijn klanten zouden klanten zijn van ons toekomstige bedrijf !!!
Ik heb al iets van 20 klanten.
dropshipping Je kopt na dat je verkoopt, dus weinig resico en weinig investering!
Lijkt u interessant neem contact op met me.

Met vriendelijk groet,
Youssef

----------

